# Full Face Tinted Helmet Shield



## JD At The Lake (Feb 28, 2010)

I am looking for a face shield that I can attach to my Giro helmet to provide protection from the sun and bugs, etc. I was in Tokyo recently and saw a woman cycling to work with something like that on. It was a regular bike helmet with the shield attachment (not a xc helmet).

Has anyone else seen something like this?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Would this work?


Selev Tempo Aero Replacement Cycling Helmet Visors, Cycle Helmets, ProBikeKit United States


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

In Japan they are popular, 

If you want one, I can send you one! They are quite cheap!


----------



## JD At The Lake (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks. But I will be going there for two weeks soon and I will shop for one while I am there.


----------



## JD At The Lake (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks, but no. I need sun protection as well.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Some time trial helmets are available with them. Team Sky uses Kask helmets that will offer a nice screen. 

Truth be told, this isn't done on normal helmets because the face shield is can get awfully warm and there's little to no ventilation. A good pair of cycling sunglasses like Oakley Jawbones, Smith Pivlock, etc., should be adequate shielding and still give you some wind to cool off.


----------

